

Streaming Similarity Search over one Billion Tweets (2013) [pdf] - sctb
http://istc-bigdata.org/plsh/docs/plsh_paper.pdf

======
snorkel
ta;dr (Too Academic; Didn't Read) Here's a slightly better explanation of LSH
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12952729/how-to-
understan...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12952729/how-to-understand-
locality-sensitive-hashing)

~~~
dang
That looks like a helpful link. Thanks!

(But please don't use gimmicky abbreviations or anti-intellectualisms here;
this comment would be better if one deleted everything before "Here's".)

